# I meant - Software under $200 Cdn + tax



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry, I was tired and my grammar in the title sucked, so...

I know there is a lot of software out there. Sony Acid Studio, Alberton Live, Cubase SE, Cakewalk, etc... I have Line Six Guitar Port. I'm only interested in putting guitar tracks over background tracks and loops. I can also upgrade to Rifftracker software with the Guitarport.

So, has anyone experience or opinion with this stuff? The only one I've toyed with is a demo of Acid Studio. Thanks


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Sorry, I was tired and my grammar in the title sucked, so...
> 
> I know there is a lot of software out there. Sony Acid Studio, Alberton Live, Cubase SE, Cakewalk, etc... I have Line Six Guitar Port. I'm only interested in putting guitar tracks over background tracks and loops. I can also upgrade to Rifftracker software with the Guitarport.
> 
> So, has anyone experience or opinion with this stuff? The only one I've toyed with is a demo of Acid Studio. Thanks


Hi Robert,
Applications like Ableton Live and Sony Acid Studio are primarily considered sequencers and Cubase, Cakewalk etc are multi track recording applications. It depends what you want to do and where you want to take recording. For now, you say that you’re only interested in putting guitar tracks over background loops so a sequencer application should be fine (and a little cheaper). But if you’re going to spend some time learning a software program, you might want to consider learning a multi track software.

Sequencers are in some ways limited with whatever effects and modules they come with where multitrack applications allow you to add plug-ins. You can also do audio AND midi with multi track if you ever wanted to take it in that direction. I’m not familiar with the Sony software itself but I believe that they have a multi track version called Acid Pro 6. I assume that once that you’ve learned Acid Music Studio that Acid Pro 6 works in much of the same way. But it’s a little expensive and I don’t know if tracks that you have built in Acid Studio will be transferable to Acid Pro.

Cubase on the other hand has different versions at different prices and is widely used. The entry level is LE version which you get when you buy some USB or Firewire devices. SE is the lower version that you can buy and is in the 150 to 200 dollar range. From these versions, you can eventually upgrade to SL or to SX which is the top version. The work that you would have done in either LE or SE is transferable to SL or SX.

I hope this helps. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## jusrelaxin (Mar 1, 2006)

*take the time to look*

Hey i found tonnes of free vst plug ins that are proffesional quality after spending days searching the internet and use them through krystal audio engine i would seriously recoment spending the time to search out the seemingly endless amount of great free software available before you spend the money. Cheers:rockon2:


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

jusrelaxin said:


> Hey i found tonnes of free vst plug ins that are proffesional quality after spending days searching the internet and use them through krystal audio engine i would seriously recoment spending the time to search out the seemingly endless amount of great free software available before you spend the money. Cheers:rockon2:


Where did you find the plug ins?


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

*No need to spend money*

Have a look at this thread: http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=1746

You got everything you need in there to play to a backing track and record yourself.

If you want to go more into the professional-like world, then it gonna cost you plenty.


----------

